# One blown tire, what should i do??



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello, unfortunately on of my tires went flat and cannot be repaired (side wall damage) and the car has about 35200 miles on these original OEM firestone tires P216/60R16 on stock steel wheels. Tread wise there is only about 5/32 on each tire maybe a little less. The blown tire is on the drivers front side. What should i do? Is it too early to replace all 4? I recently found out that tire rack has a tire shaving service and can shave it down to match the others. Is it worth it? Or should i avoid the high cost of buying all new oem tires and get ones of a cheaper price on tire rack? Any suggestion on good replacements that are less costly than oem, but have the same properties? or will putting a new firestone on, which comes in 10/32 of tread be okay considering the othersd tread that i mentioned?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Since you have so many miles It would not be that big of deal to buy all 4. If cost was a big deal I would just replace two of them and put in the back of the car & a few months down the road buy the other two.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you have a spare? if so put it on and get a new tyre to replace the damaged and use it for a spare. If no spare or just a spacesaver suggest you buy 2 tyres and put them on the same end of the car. Remember to keep the good original tyre in case this happens again then you will have a replacement.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What arte the best or common replacement tires for the LS on steel wheels that arent OEM?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Also the stock firestones, how long do they usually last before they are rcomended to be replaced. Again im at 35,000 and the tires are reading about a little more than 4/32 on each. i have no idea if they were rotated regularly because i bought the car at 30,000 miles. The tires seem to be worn evenly though so i am assuming they have been. Is it normal for these to have about this much wear at this milleage?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

When I had an LS, Iwent to Michel Tires Plus and bought replacement Fire stones FR710s buy 3 get 1 free. This is a common tire they do buy 3 get one free for and I replaced at 26000 miles. after buying a bad set of tires I thought would be better! With July 4th they are probably carrying this sale now. check Tire plus of Firestone's website for this deal.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What spaced out said. If you've got the money, replace all 4 with something good. If not, replace 2 with something good and wait for the remaining Firestones to wear out. 

What do you like in a tire? Ride, comfort, low noise, handling?

I'm not a big fan of the FR710. There are much better tires out there. Go with a H or V rated tire and check out Tire Rack for the top rated tires that will fit your model. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I would try to find a used one (Ebay is good for that) that is cheap and has at least what the other 3 do treadwise... Thhen replace them all when it's time... I have 73K on my tires (the Eco Goodyears) so you may have several thousand miles left in them...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 4/32s of an inch left I would replace all four tires. Get something other than the Firestones though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Chris2298 said:


> I have 73K on my tires (the Eco Goodyears) so you may have several thousand miles left in them...


I really don't think anyone will safely get that many miles out of the OEM 16in Firestone FR-710, seems more like a 40,000 mile tire if you ask me.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What about these fuzion brand tires? They are rated as best sellers on tire rack and have the FR710 beat in each regard except tread wear. They have a higher speed rating and temp and traction rating. My question is why are they so much cheaper than oem Firestone tires?

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...&autoYear=2011&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=LS


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

An EXCELLENT replacement for the FR710's would be the Hankook H727 standard touring tire. This will be a HUGE improvement on the Cruze over the FR710, MUCH smoother and quieter ride. 
This a a GREAT tire upgrade for the Cruze. I may even switch out to these from the Firestones as soon as I get my 2014 1LT.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I guess my next question is if these tires and others are such an improvement over oem, why didnt GM select these set of tires to begin with to put on the cruze? They seem to be cheaper and better but what is the catch?


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

Most likely a contract deal from before


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> I have 73K on my tires (the Eco Goodyears) so you may have several thousand miles left in them...


The OEM Eco Goodyears are a very different tire. They actually last a good long time while delivering decent performance. Mine got replaced at ~50k miles on the tires with 4/32" left on them. They easily would have made their 65k mile treadwear warranty if I had pushed them to. They were replaced with another set of OEM Goodyears. I'm happy enough with them to use them again. 

For the OP, I'd find a set of good tires like Continental PureContacts, or Hankook Optimo H727's if looking for a cheaper option. Another tire I have had good luck with is the Pirelli P4 Four Seasons. Or, dare I say it, a set of Goodyear Assurance Fuel Maxes?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

So any final input? No experince with the fuzion brand tires i listed at the begining of the post? Am i asking for trouble buying $71 a piece tires or what?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have never used those, but some of the reviews say that they handle as well as some tires I've really liked in the past (Traction T/A, Gen Altimax). Those were good tires on my old car, but they didn't last very long.

However, the general consensus from reading those reviews:
1) Road noise. Lots of it, even in cars much louder than the Cruze (Mustang, Toyota Avalon).
2) Tread life - don't expect much more than 30-40K from them.

If those are alright with you, go for them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd spend a little more to get a better tire, but that's me. If you need 4 new tires ASAP for cheap, there are far worse choices than a Fuzion tire. $20-30 a tire more might seem like a lot right now, but it is cheaper than spending $300 again in 2-3 years. All the tires I and others have listed have shown that they can get significantly longer lifespans than the OEM Firestones.


----------

